# Hello



## Stuart2008 (May 13, 2008)

I'm trying to move to the Costa Del Sol. Learning about Gestors and also how to get a social security number etc. Would be interested to hear from people who have negotiated the Spanish health system and especially the immediate period after landing in Spain. Where do you start if you have a chronic condition?

Looking forward to contributing to this forum.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Stuart and welcome to the forum.

Have you found the Spanish country forum yet? You will get more response if you post your questions there.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved the thread here to the Spain forum because I thought you would have a better chance of getting an answer.

I assume you are from the UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotta be honest, all I know is that if I need any prescription medication, I go back to the UK and get my repeat prescription made up there. If I were to need a gp I would go back and see my gp there. If I were to have an immediate crisis, I guess I would go to the local hospital here and claim the costs back through the E111 or whatever it is now. Fortunately my family and I are in good health, but we are looking at some of the heathcare providers here and they seem to be cheaper than in the UK, but (probably stupidly) we've got a bit of the "manana" attitude with it.

Anyway, I'm sure someone will be along with more knowledge and information than I have

Good luck, we're in the Costa Del sol and love it!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I've gotta be honest, all I know is that if I need any prescription medication, I go back to the UK and get my repeat prescription made up there. If I were to need a gp I would go back and see my gp there. If I were to have an immediate crisis, I guess I would go to the local hospital here and claim the costs back through the E111 or whatever it is now. Fortunately my family and I are in good health, but we are looking at some of the heathcare providers here and they seem to be cheaper than in the UK, but (probably stupidly) we've got a bit of the "manana" attitude with it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure someone will be along with more knowledge and information than I have
> 
> ...


Jo

I hate to say this but what you are doing is fraught with risks. Firstly, if you live in Spain as a Spanish resident then you are no longer entitled to use the UK health system.

If something serious happens to you / your family in Spain then if you do manage to get treated under an E111 (its invalid because you live here) then you have to reclaim illegally from the UK ... which is basically fraud. If they find out (and the UK and Spanish authorities are now working closely together) then you know what will happen.

I'm not being judgemental Jo, just telling you in case you weren't aware.

To the original poster, you dont say if you are of retirement age, or if your partner is.

Before you leave you should apply for an E106 from DWP Newcastle and this will give you up to two years free health care in the Spanish system. If one of you are over retirement age then you will both be entitled to full Spanish healthcare just as a Spanish national. In that case you need to apply for an E121 instead of E106.

When you get here tyou go to the local Dept De Seguridad and they will issue a forum which you take to your local health centre and they issue a SIP health card. This can be used to get free prescriptions if you are of rertirement age.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Jo
> 
> I hate to say this but what you are doing is fraught with risks. Firstly, if you live in Spain as a Spanish resident then you are no longer entitled to use the UK health system.
> 
> ...


OMG, I had no idea! I actually dont know how to do sort this. My OH works and pays tax as a married man with dependants in the UK at present and I thought that meant we were still included by the NHS. To be honest, this hasnt arisen yet, but thats was my plan

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> OMG, I had no idea! I actually dont know how to do sort this. My OH works and pays tax as a married man with dependants in the UK at present and I thought that meant we were still included by the NHS. To be honest, this hasnt arisen yet, but thats was my plan
> 
> Jo


Well of course he is entitled to it, but because the UK like to treat us ex pats like [email protected], you aren't apparantly. I'll be honest with you, there are people who do it. I also know of people that are still claiming UK benefits whilst living in Spain, but the Spanish & UK authorities are working closely now to the point of having exchange staff in each country.

You need to get the E106 I spoke of, but the trouble is that its probably already expired.

I think your best option is to go to someone like Sanitas for private health. Its relatively cheap in Spain. You can get an online quote here:

Página Oficial Sanitas


----------



## Stuart2008 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you. I'm under 65 and will be looking for work in Spain. An E106 seems the thing to do as I'm employed in the UK and have been so for many years.

When the time comes to move to Spain....what do you think about the services of a Gestor? I don't yet have much Spanish but I'm learning.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stuart2008 said:


> Thank you. I'm under 65 and will be looking for work in Spain. An E106 seems the thing to do as I'm employed in the UK and have been so for many years.
> 
> When the time comes to move to Spain....what do you think about the services of a Gestor? I don't yet have much Spanish but I'm learning.



I'd definately employ a gestor .... takes a lot of hassle out of dealing with beaurocracy and they aren't necessarily expensive


----------

